# Foys VS siegels



## ipaq3115 (Jan 27, 2007)

im intersted in buying some pigeon supplies and not having a stedy income as im only 16 which one of these stores is in your opinion the best, cheapest, has faster shipping, and cheap shipping

thanks 
ethan


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

I use Foys...........but not for any particular reason....just do

PINEY


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

It has been my experience that different suppliers seem to have better deals on different things. I guess the best way is to get all their catalogues and then compare. Don't forget Global Pigeon Supply and Jedds. Both great companies with long histories of good business.

Just a thought.

Dan


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Foy's versus Siegel's*

I bought some _Oxine AH_ from Foy's about two year's ago. Quite satisfied with delivery to Germany.

Ordered Australian Pigeon Company's _Moxydectin Plus_ from Siegel's in Louisiana. A bit of confusion, made phone call to verify eMail order placed using Mastercard, shipping with regular US Post cost $7.95 postage, no insurance, took a bit over a month to receive it. Anything else they said would cost around $60 shipping to Germany.

Label was handwritten, one letter of street misspelled, U.S. customs declaration form slightly overlapped address label. 

I am happy it was not needed for an emergency.

Main point: I am *very happy* to have received it. Only vets can order it from Australian website. Not available in Germany or Belgium or Netherlands without a prescription. Probably would have to take feral in and pay 20 Euros ($25 USD) for a one-time treatment.

Nice thing about Siegel's: handwritten label said "pigeon vitamins." 
You can't quote me on that: nobody gets into trouble.

Larry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sooner or later, I have to use most of them because none of them have all of
what's on my list. I do think you should also check out New England Pigeon Supply. They have some pretty good prices and selections. Jedd's is great,
you might not be happy w/their lowest priced shipping, but it gets to your door
quicker than the rest.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I like the selection of feeders from Foys and some of their products are cheaper. But I like Jeds because of the great selection and variety.

I use Globals for shipping the heavy weighing items like grit, pick cakes and the 10 lb. bag of floor dressing, because they are closest so shipping is a bit cheaper on the heavy stuff. I used to use them for other everytime i call.

I have also bought things from Siegel that I couldnt find anywhere else.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I would also consider Nepigeonsupplies.com. so far i have had wonderful transactions with them accompanied with fast shipping, quality products, and at cheap prices. Check em' out.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

I wouldn't buy anything from Siegel's that I didn't have to. Need them for Benzing Atis timer, chips, etc. as they are the only suppliers that carry them. They were good many yrs. ago, but todays owner is********* . No problems with any of the others, but JEDD'S is the best company I have ever delt with & would recomend them to anyone..... Hap


----------

